# Rotrex Superchargers??



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

Has anyone experimented with the Rotrex Chargers on the VR6 yet? I read in article in Hot rod this month about them and they seem to be as efficient as a turbo and it doesn’t run an internal belt so slippage should be very minimal. I would be seriously intrested to see a setup using one of these chargers.


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (branicVW)*

yes there is...








making 325 wheel [email protected], more is to come thit higher boost and a new map.








Edit: one more pic. Hope its oki by Henrik that i show the pics...

_Modified by Henric at 5:27 PM 11-4-2005_


_Modified by Henric at 5:29 PM 11-4-2005_


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Henric)*

More info, please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (jettadrvr94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettadrvr94* »_More info, please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

About the car or the supercharger?
rotrex, http://www.rotrex.eu.com/ the rotrex in the picture is an sp30 but these have bean replaced whit a new moddel i think.

//Henric


----------



## jettadrvr94 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Henric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henric* »_
About the car or the supercharger?
//Henric

I've already checked out their website... Was curious to find out more about the car. Also, the cost of the supercharger and where it was purchased... Thanks. 
-Pavel.


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (jettadrvr94)*

iam going to tell the owner so can he reply....


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Henric)*

hi! its my car/engine in the pictures
you can buy this sc direct from rotrex or from a dealer
http://www.rotrex.eu.com/searc...sch=2


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

How much custom fabrication was required to mount this charger to a VR6? Anyone have plans to offer a bracket anytime soon?


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (branicVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *branicVW* »_Has anyone experimented with the Rotrex Chargers on the VR6 yet? I read in article in Hot rod this month about them and they seem to be as efficient as a turbo and it doesn’t run an internal belt so slippage should be very minimal. I would be seriously intrested to see a setup using one of these chargers.

Efficiency they are stating is based on temperture rise only, Or how much hotter is the air above the ideal temperture rise for a compressed gas. This is based only on the interaction between the wheel and volute. 
The SC will still need significant horsepower from the belt. Pretty much the only difference here is that it has planetary gears insted of internal belts and shiv's. Looks to be a nice unit though.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Vr6Fidelity)*

Were is the air filter? It looks like the inlet is right next to the oil filter?


----------



## SciroccoRSi (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Scooter98144)*

It is I who have manufactured the kit on VR6 nitrous car. It is so far just a prototype, but I have been in contact with Rotrex aboute starting to produce more of them and they are interested. Once our agreement is set I will start to offer custom kits depending on requirements.
In a first version I will only sell the hardware. That is, you need to remap your ECU or byu a standalone/piggyback system. 
As for the boost levels I will be able to deliver kits that produces boost from 5psi up to 22-23psi. Cost is the same.
At first the kit will include:
* supercharger
* mounting bracket
* piping
* intercooler
* bov
* hoses and clams
* airfilter
For this setup the price will be somwhere arounde $5000 depending on my deal with Rotrex. 
If you are interested, contact me on [email protected]


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

you also might want to contact greggearhead here on the vortex as he is a distributor as well.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (scott66)*

Thanks Scott. To clarify - they don't use planetary gears, but planetary rollers. Helps for less noise as well as wear, etc. 
The efficiency talked about above is called adiabatic - the amount of heat added to air as it is compressed. Most of you probably know what that is already and centrifugal compressors are tops in that regard in the world (until something better comes along). 
I have a fair amount of experience with these on the dyno and they are great reliable units as long as the oiling system (divorced from engine oil) is setup up well. 
At WBT we have sold a number of the older SP30 style with positive results from people using them all around the world.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (greggearhead)*

here is the dyno:








330whp ,425nm
lean over 5500rpm ,so new fuel setup is the next thing to rebuilt
1.0bar at 5500rpm ,will be 1.4bar at 6700rpm


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Has anyone mounted the Rotrex in the same place as a Vortech unit?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Bump


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

Interesting, you have any more pics of the car all back together? Looks like a pretty clean installation from this pic


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (KIEZERJOSE)*

Some questions: The dyno says 330 met hp. I'm guessing this means metric hp? How does that compare to hp as measured in the US? Because 330hp SAE(?) is almost unheard of for a 12v VR6 with a blower. You said it is 1 bar of boost? Did you modify the crank pulley, or any other pulleys?

My other question is how this blower compares to the Z-engineering ZR3 blower, which does not use an internal belt and has internal lubrication, just like the rotrex appears to? Yes, I have a ZR3 on my car, apparently, the only one in the US. It runs very well, but 10 psi is about all I can get out of the current setup.

It's great to see some people trying to adapt the rotrex for the VR6 motor! I have read about these chargers for BMW application for the last few years. I am definitely intrigued. 
If you were to make all the proper tubing and brackets for the rotrex, it wouldn't be all that hard for us in the US to get fueling for it, as both EIP and C2 should be able to help out in that area. Obviously, there is also standalone.








for you guys adapting the rotrex for a VW application!


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (6cylVWguy)*

"Some questions: The dyno says 330 met hp. I'm guessing this means metric hp? How does that compare to hp as measured in the US? Because 330hp SAE(?) is almost unheard of for a 12v VR6 with a blower. You said it is 1 bar of boost? Did you modify the crank pulley, or any other pulleys?"

Well i cant really say what kind of hp it is but "vr6 nitrous (sweden)" has not modifyed whit any pullies, just 2,9 je pistons and a good base map whit dta. 

"My other question is how this blower compares to the Z-engineering ZR3 blower, which does not use an internal belt and has internal lubrication, just like the rotrex appears to? Yes, I have a ZR3 on my car, apparently, the only one in the US. It runs very well, but 10 psi is about all I can get out of the current setup."

The rotrex does not have internal lubrication you have to have an oil can or something to feed it at all time.

"It's great to see some people trying to adapt the rotrex for the VR6 motor! I have read about these chargers for BMW application for the last few years. I am definitely intrigued. 
If you were to make all the proper tubing and brackets for the rotrex, it wouldn't be all that hard for us in the US to get fueling for it, as both EIP and C2 should be able to help out in that area. Obviously, there is also standalone.

for you guys adapting the rotrex for a VW application!"

Yes the rotrex chargers have bean around a while but as you say there are no vr6 rotrex exept for vr6 nitrous car and he is taking this all the way, and i really think he is going to rock this summer!
i will se if can find some more pics for you guys.
Regards Henric



_Modified by Henric at 10:05 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Henric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henric* »_
"My other question is how this blower compares to the Z-engineering ZR3 blower, which does not use an internal belt and has internal lubrication, just like the rotrex appears to? Yes, I have a ZR3 on my car, apparently, the only one in the US. It runs very well, but 10 psi is about all I can get out of the current setup."

The rotrex does not have internal lubrication you have to have an oil can or something to feed it at all time.


Actually it does, according to the website. The lubrication is self-contained in the rotrex, just like the ZR3 (as in, no lines to the oil pan). Though the rotrex system appears to have quite an advanced oiling system.


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (6cylVWguy)*

yes you are right no lies to the oil pan but i think you atlest need to have an extra oil can so the oil can circulate.
i know vr6 nitrous uses an extra power steering can.

//Henric


----------



## aerowerks (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (Henric)*

Rotrex is a self contained unit that has its own oil supply and internal pump, no externals are needed. The system is actually a Garrett compressor from a turbo but is mechanically driven (rather than with a turbine off of the exhaust like a normal turbo) I had a very close look at a smaller motorcycle unit, pretty cool stuff, I considered using one on my VR6 but decided to go with turbo instead. The pressure profile is geometric, i.e. it behaves like a turbo, low rpm=low boost, high rpm=high boost, positive displacement superchargers (Roots, Whipple, G60) have constant boost profile independent of rpm that is you get constant boost regardless of rpm.


_Modified by aerowerks at 3:07 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (6cylVWguy)*

dont know how well they perform now....but from what i have seen they were not all to reliable. this was 4-5years ago. EIP used to sell them, but i think Rotrex's reliability was an issue back then....maybe things are better now.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (purple-pill)*

It seems that a few BMW tuners use these, so I can't imagine them being too unreliable.

Not to mention, I'm sure quite a few improvements have been made over the last 5 years. If you look at the z-engineering blowers as a similar example, the lubrication design was pretty bad with the first generation ZR1 blowers. However, updates were consistant, and now they are pretty decent with regard to reliability. At least mine is, and I think it's the most updated blower Z makes. 
With the much more advanced lubrication system of the rotrex, I can't imagine it being a reliability problem. BTW, would you happen to know the gear ratio for the rotrex? I think the Z is like 3.6:1 or 3.8:1. 
I have another question about the pics. I looked at the position of the rotrex, but then to the upper left I see the nice polished intake tubes that are not remotely lined up with the path of the blower. It looks like you will need to fabricate some type of 90 degree tubing to connect the intake tubing with the blower. Is this true? Doesn't seem like an efficient way to route the air. 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 9:43 AM 12-13-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (6cylVWguy)*

From the Rotrex site:
Rotrex_Technical_Datasheet_C30_Range_V1.0.pdf
Rotrex_Technical_Datasheet_C38_Range_V1.0.pdf

_Quote, originally posted by *Rotrex Superchargers* »_
*C 30 Gear Unit*
Ratio: 1 : 9.49
Gear efficiency: 96%
Pulley size: 70 mm to 100 mm
Max input axle speed: 12.600 rpm (C30-94 10,500 rpm)
Max impeller speed: 120.000 rpm (C30-94 100,000 rpm)
*C 38 Gear-unit*
Ratio: 1 : 7.5
Gear efficiency: 98.4 %
Pulley size: 70 mm to 100 mm
Max input axle speed: 12.000 rpm
Max impeller speed: 90.000 rpm
*Oil-system*
The supercharger features an integrated dual-action oil pump, which functions as oil supply pump as well as a dry sump-scavenging pump. An external oil reservoir, filter and optional cooler are supplied with the supercharger. The self-contained oil system allows free positioning of the supercharger on the vehicle.
The requirement for oil cooling will depend on the individual application, in some cases allowing installations without oil cooler.
The Rotrex SX100 supercharger traction fluid has been developed for optimum lubrication, cooling and traction capabilities under extreme conditions. Always use SX100 traction fluid with your C-type Rotrex supercharger.


The Rotrex planetary roller setup:








The three outer rollers turn the central shaft, relying on the viscosity of the lubricant for traction. 









_Quote, originally posted by *Rotrex Superchargers* »_
*Reliability targets*
Rotrex superchargers are made to OEM requirements with the overall target of 10 years use on an average automotive vehicle.
10 years use is converted into a range of subsequent requirements, including to withstand between 6.000 and 10.000 hours of use.
All Rotrex components are designed to meet this requirement.
Main design criterias are:
- 10 years / 6.000 hours / 150.000 miles life
- low application cost
- low mechanical noise
- zero emmision (vapours)
- high total efficiency
- compact installation
- low heat emmision in engine bay










Rotrex uses their own lubricant for the supercharger.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rotrex Superchargers* »_
_Traction Oil Facts_
Special lubrication is essential for the functionality of the traction technology. ROTREX uses its own specified traction fluid: the ROTREX SX100; developed for automotive purposes in CVT gearboxes and refined for its use in ROTREX superchargers.
_Traction fluid_
Traction fluids are a new family of synthetic hydrocarbon oils and greases offering a series of unique performance advantages. Their lubrication capabilitys equal or exceeds top quality petroleum oils.
_Mutable oil_
At extremely high pressures, the lubricant film suffers a mutation. During this phenomenon, the ambidextrous lubrication film changes form between the rolling-contact surfaces, turning rigid under high pressure, then going back to its original form when pressure is reduced.
*Characteristics*
Kinetic viscosity
cSt @ 40ºC - 21.3
cSt @ 100º C - 3.8
Dynamic viscosity
Cps @ -30ºC - 31500
Cps @ -40º C - 275000
Shear stability
% KV loss @ 100º C - 0%
Traction coefficient
"No spin" - 0.10
Durability - 75000km / 50000 miles reccomended oil change interval



_Modified by DHill at 10:16 AM 12-13-2005_


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (nathankaufman)*

got many more pics on the car ,and a few start up movies
and yes it gave 330whp at 1bar boost (on E85 fuel)
,goint to be fun when I have finnished the fuel upgrade ,then back to the tuner


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

picture of the new fuel system








the engine is going in this weekend so I can take more pictures on the rotrex installationn if you like?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

HKS also is using the rotrex in their 350z kits.There were issues in the past when these first hit the usa back when,but they have been improved on.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (cant get a password)*

Were is the air filter? Seems so tight from that angle?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: Rotrex Superchargers?? (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6 nitrous (sweden)* »_
the engine is going in this weekend so I can take more pictures on the rotrex installationn if you like?

Yes many more pictures please!!
Did you fabricate your own brackets to mount the unit, or did you modify stock brackets?


----------



## Camp (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like a viable replacement for the G60. Choices are limited to Lysholm or turbo. Anyone ever mount one of these on a G60?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Camp)*

Well on that VR6 it looks like you have to run it with out an air filter?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (nathankaufman)*

I think eip had one for the g60 and for the mk3 2.0 as well some years back.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Abt also uses the Rotex in their mk4 and Tourag SC kits.
H&H also used the Rotrex on their BMW kits.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*

forgot to take new pictures ,but here is an old one
,will be some changes on the filter placement


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

this is the new filter location


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

VERY cool indeed..


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (Scooter98144)*

still waiting for the injectors to show up 
,the car will go to the tuner in mars
aiming for 420-430hp


----------



## mrfusion (May 4, 2006)

*Pics of my rotrex setup*

Hi Guys
I know this is an old thread now, but I have just completed installation of my Rotrex C30-94 charger on my Corrado VR6
Here is a link to my thread (with pics) over at the corrado forum in the UK.
As you can see the mounting of the kit is in a similar position to the VF / z-engineering kits.
http://www.the-corrado.net/for...45227


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (mrfusion)*

nice, I like that mounting bracket; interesting how the stock tensioner is still used but just flipped. From the pics looks like a decent belt/pulley setup. You should post a summary of your install here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-dave


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (vonfulk)*

This is tight... With this type of Hp who needs to go with a large Vortec unit.... 
More Info Please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (93Dubster)*

hey Brian....this is what Scott and I plan on using in Rosa's 968....small, powerfull...simple


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_hey Brian....this is what Scott and I plan on using in Rosa's 968....small, powerfull...simple

Sounds good to me..... I want to try this....


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (Wizard-of-OD)*

old movie on my rotrex setup running 11.94 (third pull)
rotrex sc are wery reliably ,the older versions are not so good ,the newer has a built in oil pump
http://videos.**************/v...2.htm


_Modified by vr6 nitrous (sweden) at 9:08 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## 16v-rotrex (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (vr6 nitrous (sweden))*

my new rotrex project
http://sdsefi.com/features/july08golf.htm 


















_Modified by 16v-rotrex at 9:55 AM 7/26/2008_


_Modified by 16v-rotrex at 9:57 AM 7/26/2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my rotrex setup (16v-rotrex)*

a certan vw shop from mass that went under a couple yrs back was going to do a custom setup on my 2.0 with this setup running 15psi but they estimated 4500-5000 price tag, they were working with the company to start manuracturing a complete kit but they never found a test car cuz nobody wanted to drop 5k on a 2.0 that they knew. would have been a kick ass kit after seeing there potental design, this was back in 2001...


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone have the pics "VR6 Nitrous" posted originally that are now not showing up saved to their computer?


----------

